# 8.23.09 Report and Photos



## jcpinter (Jan 11, 2006)

I received some pictures from Captain Mike LaRue and Captain Chris Jamail the other day, taken away from my boat that were pretty cool. These were taken on some of the last few trips I took, on some good numbers of fish. 

As far as the report, we are pushing a hundred fish in the air for the year and I have had some world-class days, throwing over twenty fish in the air twice this year, the high being 24. The big fish have not shown up yet though, we have caught some fish pushing 180 lbs., but not many.

All of September is still in front of us and it should just get better.

And we did not even have to travel to Louisiana to catch them!!!!

Thanks for the pictures, guys.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

*wow*

those pics are awesome! i'm guessin 8 miles out?


----------



## RJM333 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Tarps*

Where were the pictures taken? You all look like your having fun struggle.


----------



## GafftopDave (Aug 4, 2005)

iwanashark said:


> those pics are awesome! i'm guessin 8 miles out?


maybe a little over 2...iwannashark, you lose the horizon at 7


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Good photography. The second picture is outstanding.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Those are great!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Excellent pics . Water looks a bit tough WTG


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Good stuff...we will see plenty of that this weekend in POC
during the Tarpon Tomorrow Tournament.



jcpinter said:


> I received some pictures from Captain Mike LaRue and Captain Chris Jamail the other day, taken away from my boat that were pretty cool. These were taken on some of the last few trips I took, on some good numbers of fish.
> 
> As far as the report, we are pushing a hundred fish in the air for the year and I have had some world-class days, throwing over twenty fish in the air twice this year, the high being 24. The big fish have not shown up yet though, we have caught some fish pushing 180 lbs., but not many.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whitesnstripes (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Jamie, do you have an email address for Mike Larue?

Scottie Davis


----------

